# Söchting Oxydator A



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Mar 2012)

I've got one of these somewhere from my old tank. Is it worth digging it out for future use or is this system regarded as old hat these days?

http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/


----------



## Antipofish (18 Mar 2012)

I think this sort of thing is not much better than a DIY yeast CO2 rig, and as such the CO2 would be very erratic.  That would be my biggest concern because erratic CO2 can cause Algae (according to consensus of current opinion)


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Mar 2012)

The Oxydator is for adding Oxygen, not Co2.


----------



## niru (19 Mar 2012)

I think in a planted tank, theres no need for one.

In non-planted tank, having an airstone is much cheaper.. air has enough oxygen ... unless you need to specifically put only O2 for some purpose in your tank, get air.

The gadget is essentially a (slow & controlled ??) release of O2 from H2O2. Not sure why one would go that route, unless you fall for their claim of "our Oxygen is the best & freshest Oxygen ever created for fish", or some such like..

cheers
niru


----------



## dw1305 (19 Mar 2012)

Hi all,


> The gadget is essentially a (slow & controlled ??) release of O2 from H2O2.


 I think this what they do as well. It should have a silver wire/pellet? to act as a catalyst. I seem to remember these had a bit of a vogue in the 1980's, particularly in Europe. Because oxygen isn't very soluble you need to produce a large volume of very small bubbles to make much difference.

I do like high levels of oxygenation, but can't honestly see any reason to use an oxydator in the planted tank. A "reversed photo-period" planted sump would be a better option, or my own favourite, the "wet and dry" trickle filter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (19 Mar 2012)

This has a couple of features which could be advantages over an airstone, depending on your requirements First it is silent, and second it oxygenates without agitating the water surface.
As others have said, probably not necessary in a planted tank.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Mar 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> The Oxydator is for adding Oxygen, not Co2.



Did you have a post for a CO2 unit also or am I going barmy ?  If you did I probably answered on the wrong thread.  If you didn't I need to take those orange pills again, LOL


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Mar 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Aqua sobriquet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! I did wonder ... it's the "Carbonator"


----------



## Antipofish (19 Mar 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phew, thought I was suffering from too many blows to the head LOL


----------

